# I'm about to buy a Raleigh Matterhorn



## Chris44998 (Aug 8, 2009)

I want to get disc brakes for it. What kind of disc brakes should I get? Do they come in sets? Are there any other things I should customize on the bike?

Thanks for any suggestions. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Doesn't look like that bike is compotable with disc brakes. On top of that, that bike is very low end, check your lbs to see if they can hook you up with an entry level bike with discs and a decent spec list. You will have to spend a little more but Raleigh bikes are poor quality department store bikes.

Please read through this thread.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Beg to differ... Raleigh may not be what they were in the '60s, but they're not dept. store bikes. I would classify them as a low-end bike, but much better than the Huffy/Magna/MGX junk you find at dept. stores.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

According to what I found on the bike, it isnt even really a Raleigh. They dont even advertise the Matterhorn on there Website. Only Reference I found is the particular bike you are talking about is made by Canadian Tire, hardly a bike company if you ask me. I would avoid it, at all costs. Go to a actual bike shop, and see what they have. Good bikes really do start around $350.00.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

dnlwthrn said:


> Beg to differ... Raleigh may not be what they were in the '60s, but they're not dept. store bikes. I would classify them as a low-end bike, but much better than the Huffy/Magna/MGX junk you find at dept. stores.


Sorry, you're right. Raleigh does actually make real bikes but that is a department store bike. I guess it's a company like Mongoose that makes Wally world crap bikes and also real bikes.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Whoa Chris, don't do it...*

I see you live in Vancouver. That Raleigh is a Crappy tire special, not worth the $149 Cdn Tire asks, and it's not meant to ride on anything but the Stanley Park seawall, or Kitsilano bike paths. You cannot put disc brakes on it without speding $ on new wheels, hubs, and brakes...probably $400 minimum, and likely more.

I don't know where you are in Vancouver, but there are many stores you can visit to check out a decent ride. In Downtown, try Simon's Bike shop, Norshore is littered with good stores like John Henry, Steed, On Top, Different bikes, Cove Bikes, and many more.

Pick out a good brand name bike like Trek, Specialized, Kona, De Vinci, Norco, or similar, and stay out of Cdn Tire!

A decent HT starter bike for you would be something like this:http://steedcycles.com/product/09-giant-rincon-disc-48416-1.htm Hey, it's end of season, it might be on sale!

Yes it's $490 more that the Cdn Tire bike, but it will last you for years and can be upgraded as you improve, and as parts wear out and/or fail over time. (if you bought the crappy tire bike and added discs, new wheels, hubs and brakes it would bring you to the same price level or more, and you'd still have a crappy tire- crappy bike, but with disc brakes).

In Vancouver you _need_ disc brakes, it's not a choice, you will simply need them.

Good luck and come back if you have more questions. Jim


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

^mostly true, you can probably add disc wheels and Avid BB5's with new levers and cables for less than 200. My own disc wheels and Avid BB7s with new cables and levers was only 220 dollars. You add that 220 dollars you would need to spend to get a decent set of wheels and disc brakes and you mine as well go to a bike shop. You may not be able to afford a bike with disc brakes, but they are really just a luxury, no one really needs them. Unless you ride a lot of mud and water then I would suggest having them.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Vtolds said:


> ^mostly true, you can probably add disc wheels and Avid BB5's with new levers and cables for less than 200. My own disc wheels and Avid BB7s with new cables and levers was only 220 dollars. You add that 220 dollars you would need to spend to get a decent set of wheels and disc brakes and you mine as well go to a bike shop. You may not be able to afford a bike with disc brakes, but they are really just a luxury, no one really needs them. Unless you ride a lot of mud and water then I would suggest having them.


You would also need a fork with disc brake caliper mounts on it.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Forgot about that, bring it to a even 300 for everything. Rockshox Dart 2 is about 80 dollars, depending on the place.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*he needs discs*



Vtolds said:


> ^mostly true, you can probably add disc wheels and Avid BB5's with new levers and cables for less than 200. My own disc wheels and Avid BB7s with new cables and levers was only 220 dollars. You add that 220 dollars you would need to spend to get a decent set of wheels and disc brakes and you mine as well go to a bike shop. You may not be able to afford a bike with disc brakes, but they are really just a luxury, no one really needs them. Unless you ride a lot of mud and water then I would suggest having them.


He resides in Vancouver, BC Canada, so the costs you mention simply don't apply here, and if he ventures anywhere near the Norshore, he needs discs (Vancouver is in a temperate rain forest).

V's are not an alternative; a weekend rider will go through 2 sets of rims a year and a set of pads per ride. Or s/he will use discs.

Jim


----------



## Chris44998 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. I think I will stay away from the Materhorn, like JimC. said CT sells junk. The sale price is inticing but Id prefer something with disc brakes. I think I might try a Norco or Kona. Kona has loads of bikes, are there any of theirs I should steer clear of?

3 to $440 cad is my limit.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Umm....*



Vtolds said:


> ^mostly true, you can probably add disc wheels and Avid BB5's with new levers and cables for less than 200. My own disc wheels and Avid BB7s with new cables and levers was only 220 dollars. You add that 220 dollars you would need to spend to get a decent set of wheels and disc brakes and you mine as well go to a bike shop. You may not be able to afford a bike with disc brakes, but they are really just a luxury, no one really needs them. Unless you ride a lot of mud and water then I would suggest having them.


Where do you live? Vancouver? You realize it's a rain forest, right? In the mountains. A rain forest in the mountains would be a really excellent place to have disc brakes.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Both...*



Chris44998 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I think I will stay away from the Materhorn, like JimC. said CT sells junk. The sale price is inticing but Id prefer something with disc brakes. I think I might try a Norco or Kona. Kona has loads of bikes, are there any of theirs I should steer clear of?
> 
> 3 to $440 cad is my limit.


Norco and Kona both make solid bikes. Ride them both and determine which one fits you best. Rely on the shops that Jim suggested to help you with your selection process.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Best prices are at*

Cove Bikes, North Shore in North Van, for all things KONA. You might check Whistler bike park at season's end (now) as they sell of bikes with 1 year's beating on them.

For Norco bikes, John Henry carries the full line, but keep their prices high. Again, it's end of season, you might snag a deal.

the bad news is, at your price point, shops don't have a ton of wiggle room to drop prices. Different bikes has a sale on now for Kona...you'll have to do some hunting around.

http://www.differentbikes.ca/news/2009-bike-specials/

good luck, Jim


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Lighten Up, Ken..*

here's some help. Jim


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey if you're set on the raleigh, I'll sell you a dart 1 and mx-4 disc brakes with brand new avid rounadagons for $100. Might as well make it a "real" entry level.


----------



## Frosti (Jun 15, 2009)

Well also you could look at Diamondbacks if you are on a tight budget.

The response comp is 559 but goes on sale quite often for 479

http://www.sportchek.ca/sportchek/do/style?menuId=231&styleId=55019

this should more then meet the specs you would need ( i know not a real LBS but they do carry decent budget bikes )


----------



## fordzilla36832 (Jul 21, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with Raleighs. I'm riding a mojave 4.0.. Although I have upgraded alot of parts, none of the original stuff broke or gave me problems at all, except the front derailleur.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Problem bike...*

it's not sold in Canada, where the OP lives. jc


----------

